# Adquisiciones, fusiones, absorciones, toma de control y cambio de nombre



## Nilfred (Abr 3, 2009)

Con el objeto de no tener que crear un hilo, por cada nueva adquicisión que se da en este mundo cada vez más monopólico, pensaba poner solo un post en este hilo.
Como nadie comenta al respecto, viene bien así, aparte podes suscribirte al hilo, asi te vas enterando de los cambios a medida que se postean novedades sobre el tema.
Mas adelante pongo acá un índice con los hilos de adquisiciones que quedaron tirados por el foro.
Si sabes de algo, no dudes en ponerlo en este hilo.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 3, 2009)

Lo que supuestamente era una fusión entre ON y AMI terminó siendo una absorción de AMI por parte de ON.
Igual no se pierde nada, los productos de AMI están ahora en la página de ON.

Fuente: http://www.amis.com/news/releases/2008/Q1/080317_merger_completed.html


----------

